# Descaling the sage db



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

I guess most sage db owners on here are using either bottled water or britta filtered like me.

just wandering how often it is necessary to descale the machine? Does the machine indicate when this is due?

I've had the machine about a year and Ive not had any indication to descale yet.


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

If you measure the water hardness using the indicator stick supplied with the machine and input that to the programming, it is my understanding that the machine tells you when to descale. I have had mine a few months and not yet had that signal.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Wish I hadn't lost my indicator stick :-(


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

My descale lit up for the first time last week after having the machine 19 months. It has averaged aprox 2 coffee a day. I have only used waitrose essential water in it. I did do a descale when the machine was aprox 12 months old and was quite surprised what came out in the tray. The machine also seemed quieter in operation too. Once we get new year out the way and we get back to normal I will be doing another descale. Follow the instructions it's pretty straight forward. I seem to remember I posted a thread up on here after I had done it.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Would you recommend Waitrose essential water? I have heard it is pretty good. I assume a descale after a few months would be advised too.

Am just awaiting my new Sage dual boiler and can't wait to get started...

I even bought a micro bad to hoover the grounds out of my Mazzer mini dosing chamber!!


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Sorry- should have said micro*vac*- damn autocorrect!


----------

